# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations >  Advice on swarm information on website

## Bridget

Hi all
We are taking the opportunity to build a website for Spey Beekeepers Association.  One of the important pages concerns Swarm Removal.  I see from other association sites that many of you give telephone contact numbers and names of people willing to remove a swarm.  Some of our members, who would be willing swarm catchers, seem to think that having their tel no on the site will bring the sins of the internet on them, not to mention the sky falling on their heads :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Myself I can't see how it can be done without telephone numbers, as the swarm will be off before someone picks up an email.  How do you find it?  Are you inundated with spam phone calls, call centres offering you a special funeral discount, telling you about your recent car accident (any more than usual that is).  Any ideas on how to get round this?
Many thanks
Bridget

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

Bridget, I think youre right: you need telephone numbers for the swarm collection service to be effective. 

Both my mobile and landline numbers are displayed in a few places on the web.  Ive not had problems with my mobile.  I do have problems with my landline - but I dont think the web pages are the source of unwanted calls.  I think these pest callers get their numbers from somewhere else, or just ring various permutations of telephone numbers.    Strangely, Ive recently changed to mobile broadband, and only use the landline to receive calls - and the nuisance calls have reduced.
Kitta

----------


## gavin

Me too.  My mobile number is on our local swarm call list on the web and on the SBA's trustees list (for another couple of weeks  :Smile:  ). No nuisance calls.  For a couple of years my SBA exposure brought me a couple of calls a day from worried householders at this time of year, some of who get irritated when you don't agree to come and collect a bumble bee nest, but I think I'm lower down the list now and most queries come in by email via the SBA secretary or social media person.  I've never had a call on my mobile that I thought may have come in after web-harvesting of numbers.

----------


## Bridget

Thanks both.  Pretty much what I thought but good to get confirmation


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

